# Taurus 85 Hammer, Ammo Question



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone know about or have experience replacing a hammer on an 85?
I have a standard hammer, and would like it to be more CCW friendly. I've heard having it cut down can cause misfires due to lighter hammer weight. Anyone know if you can purchase a bobbed hammer to drop in?

Also, for you .38 carriers out there...what do you prefer? Mine is not +P Rated, and I prefer a lighter round anyway for comfort (at least target shooting, that is). For my actual carry rounds, I'm currently carrying with Hornady JHP's in 125g. I've also got some Fiocchi SJHP's in about 135 (Can't remember right off) grain, which are a little hot for my taste for target practice, but nice and potent for carry. What do you guys prefer for your self defense round?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

People have been bobbing the hammers of their pocket revolvers for decades. I have never heard of anyone being killed by the practice. The minuscule amount of weight lost from bobbing the hammer is almost irrelevant to the ignition compared to the pressure of the spring. I would just bob the existing hammer and be done with it.

Any good hollowpoint from a reputable manufacturer will do for defense. The old "FBI load" of a 158 gr SWCHP was the standard for years, and will still work, though it is a +P round. The 135 gr Speer Gold Dot load is supposedly optimized for snubbies and is also worth a look.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help with my questions, Mike. Keep yourself safe, and thanks for your service. I've got a cousin on his way back for a little break from Iraq right now. You guys are in my prayers every day.


----------

